# Stock Engine Max HP & TQ?



## SpecDad (May 19, 2016)

Hey everyone i was wondering what is the SAFEest Horsepower and Torque on a stock 2011 SE-R Spec V? Preferably on Turbo Applications. I currently have Weapon Type R CAI and Weapon Type R Headers,and a Meagan racing exhaust. I've done my research and decided I'd like the treadstone bolt on turbo kit. I see a lot of the kits run at 8-9psi at 300 whp. But not any with higher boost. So anyone know what the stock engine can take without upgrading internals?


----------

